# safe types of fern



## naturalman91 (Oct 15, 2014)

i was wondering if anyone knew off hand any safe types of fern that i could put in my enclosure 

i'm not really sure where to put this so sorry if it's in the wrong spot


----------



## pfara (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston ferns, maidenhair ferns, asparagus ferns, bird's nest ferns, cinnamon ferns. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Amanda81 (Oct 16, 2014)

Are the ferns you find growing in the woods safe? I'm not sure what their called, they just grow wild in the woods in my area.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 16, 2014)

It might be moved to "Tortoise Diet" but I'm not sure.

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/tortoise_home_1.asp has almost everything you can think of. If you type "Fern" I'm sure they'll be loads of ones pop up.



Amanda81 said:


> Are the ferns you find growing in the woods safe? I'm not sure what their called, they just grow wild in the woods in my area.



If you take a photo and post it in the "Plant I.D." section of the forums I'm sure someone who has more knowledge can help identify it and let you know if it's edible and safe.


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 16, 2014)

Amanda81 said:


> Are the ferns you find growing in the woods safe? I'm not sure what their called, they just grow wild in the woods in my area.



i wouldn't risk it


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 16, 2014)

score! while out and about today i found a boston fern for 7 dollars and it's a good looking healthy one


----------



## pfara (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice  I just did some heavy pruning on two Boston ferns. They're definitely messy plants.


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 16, 2014)

pfara said:


> Nice  I just did some heavy pruning on two Boston ferns. They're definitely messy plants.



how would you recommend caring for them this one is nice and bushy i think he'll love hiding in it


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 16, 2014)

it was already growing organically to my amazement i have a heck of a time finding organic grown plants down here


----------



## pfara (Oct 16, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> how would you recommend caring for them this one is nice and bushy i think he'll love hiding in it



It should be fine in the same environment you provide tropical species: moist, humid, indirect light.

Oh, they also do better on the cool end of the enclosure (lower 70s) and require proper airflow. Dunno about this, but I read that you shouldn't spray the plant. Something about standing water leading to fungal issues.


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 16, 2014)

pfara said:


> It should be fine in the same environment you provide tropical species: moist, humid, indirect light.
> 
> Oh, they also do better on the cool end of the enclosure (lower 70s) and require proper airflow. Dunno about this, but I read that you shouldn't spray the plant. Something about standing water leading to fungal issues.



thanks! since i know it was grown organically and has organic soil it'd be safe to put straight in right


----------



## pfara (Oct 16, 2014)

Feel free to if you want. The only thing I'd worry about is stressing the plant out from going from outdoor settings to an indoor setting too quickly.


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 16, 2014)

pfara said:


> Feel free to if you want. The only thing I'd worry about is stressing the plant out from going from outdoor settings to an indoor setting too quickly.



it was actually inside the shop under lights lol all the plant's outside have sold or are dead it seems


----------



## Angi (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine love getting under the Boston fern. It is planted in a shady area and died a little when we first put it in the grown but came back strong


----------

